# Rolle Daiwa Prorex LT D - C?



## SigmundFreud (18. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich liebäugle im Moment mit einer neuen Rolle für die Jigrute. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich die Daiwa Prorex LT D. In der Produktbeschreibung findet sich bei den Rollengrößen für die 3000er und 4000er ein zusätzliches C.

Die Modelle werden auf der Homepage von Daiwa wie folgt aufgeführt (http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10):

- 2000 D
- 2500 D
- 3000 D-C
- 4000 D-C

Ich konnte leider weder herausfinden wofür das D steht, noch wofür das C steht. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2018)

*AW: Rolle Daiwa Prorex LT D - C?*

Das D steht im Moment standardmäßig hinter allen LT Rollen.
Das sind erstmal die mit 1:5,3 Übersetzung (gleichfalls 5,2)
Es gibt auch XH für > 1:6 Übersetzung, ein H hat Daiwa dafür schon länger. 
In wie weit das Prorex-Rollenschema mit Compact-Bodies (2500 Rolle mit 3000 Body) bei den LT Rollen umgesetzt wurde, entzieht sich mir bisher. 

Hier ist man auf selbstäugige Beschreibungen angewiesen, um das Zusammenbauschema und Kürzel genau zu begreifen.

Einfachster Tip: :m Ignorier die Kürzel und die schöngeistigen Angaben zur Bremskraft.

Gewicht und Übersetzung sollten gut stimmen, so bisher sagen die selbstäugige Beschreibungen von LTs aus dem LT-Thread aus.


----------



## SigmundFreud (18. März 2018)

*AW: Rolle Daiwa Prorex LT D - C?*

Ich habe eine Empfehlung für die Rolle im Allgemeinen bekommen. Die Angaben zur Bremskraft werde ich mal ignorieren, aber das Kürzel suggeriert ja einen Unterschied bei den beiden größeren Rollen, der dann ja über die Rollengröße hinausgeht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2018)

*AW: Rolle Daiwa Prorex LT D - C?*

Die sind schon sehr kreativ was Buchstabenanhänge betrifft! :m

"Die Größe 2500 wurde speziell für eine besser Kraftentwicklung beim Kurbeln konstruiert - dabei wird ein Rollenkörper der Größe 3000 verwendet und mit dem Rotor und der Spule einer 2500er Größe kombiniert."
Quella Daiwa Hauptkatalog 2017

Die heißt aber 2500 RA, wo ein Shimano Kundiger auf eine Heckbremse schließen würde.
Interessanterweise ist es aber eine schnelle 1:5.6 Übersetzung, was schon ein schnellere Übersetzung zu der bei der Hardbody-Generation als Normalwert verwendete 1:4,8 ist. Also wäre 2500RHA eher passender.
Die größere heißt 3020PEA und ist damit auch wieder was "besonderes".
Jedenfalls war die Prorex Spin Hardbody und Prorex XR Spin Hardbody schon so ein "lustiger" Experimentalplatz. 
Die sollte man auch gut unterscheiden, vor allem zu den LT !

R für Reduced Size würde für mich jedenfalls gut mit C für Compact korrespondieren.


----------



## SigmundFreud (18. März 2018)

*AW: Rolle Daiwa Prorex LT D - C?*

Klasse. Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!


----------



## Shura (19. März 2018)

*AW: Rolle Daiwa Prorex LT D - C?*

D = Deep Spool (tiefe Spule)
S = Shallow Spool (flache Spule)
SS = Ultra Shallow Spool
C = Compact Body
P = kleiner als 4.9:1 Übersetzung
H = 5.5 bis 5.9:1 Übersetzung
XH = Hohe Übersetzung mit 6.0:1
DH = Doppelhandkurbel
L = Linkshandmodell
R = Rechtshandmodell

Cheers


----------



## SigmundFreud (19. März 2018)

*AW: Rolle Daiwa Prorex LT D - C?*

#v#v#v Danke!


----------

